# 
(        ,   ,    ).     ,    ,          .         ,       .    ,   :  - ,      ?   ?    ,       ,  .

----------

,          .   ,   ,   ,  ,          .  -       ,

----------

,      -    6 .            , ..    .    ,          .

----------


## sema

...      ....     -   ,

----------

-   ,        ,      .

----------


## sema

**,   ,        .

              .       ...         ...        ...     ....       ...       ...       :Smilie:

----------

> ...      ....     -   ,


 85  - 6  .     --  . 6            50 %   !          !      !        .   ?

----------

> 85  - 6  .     --  . 6            50 %   !          !      !        .   ?


         .  .        ,     .
        (   -  ).
     ,    ,         .

 ,     6 , .
   ,  .

----------

,     ,   ,      .     ,     .    ?

----------

